# Hegner Scroll Saw Blower



## dedee (5 May 2005)

I mentioned this in another thread from Gill yesterday.

This is the alternative arrangement I have on my scroll saw for blowing dust away from the cut line. As standard the Hegner comes with a tube that blows it straight in your face.

I bought this flexible cooling tube from one of the general tool suppliers (Proops perhaps) at one of the shows a few years back for just a couple of pounds. The individual segments are flexible so that the nozzle can be adjusted to just about any height or direction. Chronos stock it as Locline. I beleive what I have is sold as a starter kit similar to this:- http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Chro ... em_27.html








Andy


----------



## Gill (5 May 2005)

Very resourceful, Andy - I like that! As I said elsewhere, the standard Hegner dust extraction pipe is a bit primitive and your solution looks much more sophisticated. Added to which, I find that the inability to reposition the standard blow pipe can sometimes create distracting shadows in strong light.

Have you ever used this system in conjunstion with a dust extraction system or do you only use it to blow dust clear?

Gill


----------



## dedee (5 May 2005)

Gill, I only use it to blow dust clear from the top. I have only ever attached the shop vac to the extraction port underneath. 

There is only a very small hole in that nozzle and I do not think that too much would get sucked up through it although with a different nozzle or perhaps no nozzle at all it might work. - I'll try and experiment over the weekend and let you know.

Andy


----------

